
Microsoft TV remote patent will charge you for skipping adverts - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/news/microsoft-tv-remote-patent-will-charge-you-for-skipping-adverts-20120320/
======
jeffool
And pirates will continue to offer a superior user experience.

 _While this sounds like a very bad idea, it could end up making content
cheaper for those who don’t mind viewing adverts. In fact, a movie could be
offered free as long as you don’t fast forward past that shampoo or car
commercial. However, it’s more likely we’ll end up paying the same for content
and these charges will be on top of that base price as a way of boosting
profits._

... Pretty bad when the most likely scenario, the worst case, is assumed to be
true by all parties before a product is even real.

------
CWuestefeld
Here's an example of a _good_ patent -- because it'll keep the technology from
actually being used anywhere.

